# old compounds



## gordon (Aug 9, 2005)

Trick question?Old compound bows. :tongue:The one on the right matches up wth my Original Allen.The other Allen has a different riser.I have to check my box.They look good have you shot them?


----------



## somesob (Jul 17, 2008)

sweet chunk of history!!!!!!


----------



## speedster (Dec 14, 2007)

Tom, what years are these? Very nice!!!


----------



## ACES (May 18, 2006)

I don't know the answer, but I'm curious where you found them.


----------



## TWO SWITCHBACKS (Jan 5, 2006)

*allens*

model #6703 and model # 7303 if you have one of these please post pictures


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

Those are two of the first compounds ever made!! How did you get a hold of those? I forget who made them, but they are worth a lot of money.


----------

